# international 684 starting issues



## sandwick684 (Oct 18, 2015)

hi,

i was just wondering if any one would share their experiences with starting 684's/574's etc.

i used to have a 574 with excess fuel which was always a bit of a nightmare to start but it did have bad compression.

i have just purchased a 684 and put a 574 engine in with 2700 hours on and with very high compression and absolutely no smoke.

i also have a john deere 2130 which starts on the second turn of the engine so international always seem to be bad starters to me. 


the 684 does not have excess fuel but does have heater plug in manifold which i have just replaced. 

i give it 60 seconds heat, half throttle then i will try and start and it will turn for round 10 turns before it tries. so i then start the process again 40 seconds heat then start it then it will then fire up.

it this normal or does anyone have an suggestions to helping towards starting 

any help would be appreciated 

andy


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey Andy. You'd be right. These internationals are not great starters. My 784 starts great down to about the freezing mark. After that I have to plug it in. I have added an inline heater which I plug in an hour b4 using in the winter. Also I upgraded my battery for extra cranking power and park it in the shop out of the weather. I'm not a big fan of quick start(either) so I don't use it. Hope others add suggestions as I would be interested to see if I can improve mine for a quicker start as well. Good luck.


----------

